# Trek Remedy vs Trek Fuel EX



## mjshaw130 (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the input over the past week or so guys. Brand new to all this so still clueless but it looks like it’s between the Trek Remedy and the Trek Fuel EX now. Both are a do it all bike which is what I want right now. Not really sure what to go with. Only difference I really see is Fuel EX is 29” and the Remedy is 27.5”. I do plan on buying used, don’t want to spend more than $2000. I have been looking on pink bike. What’s weird though is the Fuel EX is much cheaper in store brand new than the Remedy yet I have found both of these bikes to be very similar in price used. So if both prices are about the same which should I go with? Technicals right now don’t really do much for me right now considering I am brand new.mainly just want to ride to get back some good cardio. And also does buying a newer model really make that much of a difference? So here it is, Remedy or Fuel EX. Shoot!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fuel. Make sure you know your size. The 8 and up get the RE:aktiv shock.


----------



## mjshaw130 (Aug 13, 2018)

Should be a large. I’m 5’11 about 188 lbs.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

There is no large.


----------



## mjshaw130 (Aug 13, 2018)

19-21” is a large


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Based on the lack of specifics in your post, one has to ask why limit your choice to Trek?

Fuel is marketed as an all-around trail bike. Remedy is more downhill oriented. I have a Fuel Ex 8. Never ridden a Remedy, but I hear the extra travel doesn't carry a huge penalty and that it climbs pretty well. So bottom line, based on the info in your post, get whichever one you can get the best deal on that fits you. At your height the 19.5 large seems right if your body proportions are "normal".

The price difference between a Fuel 8 and a Remedy 8 is like $300, right? So not huge. I suspect it's due to the bigger travel fork and shock.

Personally, I like 29ers. Yes, newer is generally better. Fewer miles on the bike (probably) and newer technology. For instance Trek upgraded the stock wheelset on their 2018 bikes, although the bikes you will be looking at will probably be older than that at your price cap.

What you should be telling us is:

What's the terrain like where you live?
What kind of trails do you like to ride?
How much do you value efficient climbing vs. getting rowdy on the downhills?


----------



## mjshaw130 (Aug 13, 2018)

I live in Connecticut so terrain varies quite a bit. Most of New England is rocky and has roots everywhere. Honestly I will ride all over, not really picky but I will vary. I will take rough trails and will also take smooth trails. I’m so new to this that efficient climbing or getting rowdy doesn’t really matter because I will be doing both haha


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

mjshaw130 said:


> I live in Connecticut so terrain varies quite a bit. Most of New England is rocky and has roots everywhere. Honestly I will ride all over, not really picky but I will vary. I will take rough trails and will also take smooth trails. I'm so new to this that efficient climbing or getting rowdy doesn't really matter because I will be doing both haha


Of these two bikes, it seems like the Fuel, the definition of a do-it-all bike, is what you're looking for. But if you find a good deal on a Remedy, go for it.

EDIT: I meant to write price cap in my previous post, not price crap. Fixed it!


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

If you're just riding normal singletrack go with the Fuel Ex.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

I bought a 2017 Fuel EX-8 27.5+ almost a year ago. Local Trek dealer is awesome and very trustworthy. I live in the Hudson Valley in NY. Mostly technical ST with rocks, roots, climbs, descends, etc.. Majority of my riding is just this and when there is an occasional DH park I rent. Based on my riding terrain and desire to push the envelope just enough to improve as time goes by, the LBS felt the Fuel was better for my purposes. They felt the Remedy, although a very nice bike, was more than what I needed as far as travel, rake, etc.. I would give the slightest edge to being more concerned about climbing efficiency compared to bombing DH. In saying that the Fuel is way more capable going down than I am lol. I even have a friend who is a good rider who sold his 2017 Remedy for the same bike I have. He added 29 wheels and tires to his bike and prefers the Fuel to the Remedy for his purposes. Both bikes are very good. You just need to figure out what makes more sense for you.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 10, 2004)

Since you're relatively new to the sport, it's hard for anyone to know what you're ultimately going to prefer. I would imagine Fuels are more common/popular in your area than Remedies? FWIW, I would suggest getting the Fuel with the expectation that you'll ride it for a couple years (maybe more?) and at that point, you'll have a better idea what you want in a bike. The Fuel will likely be a little easier to sell locally if I'm correct in guessing they are more popular in your area than Remedies.

If you go back to 2016, the Remedy was also available in a 29" wheeled version, so there's always that option if you decide on 29" wheels. I'm a fan of 29" wheels - especially for taller riders/larger frames, but others prefer 27.5.

Either way, I hope/expect you'll have a blast!

AM.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

It depends on the years you are looking at. The Remedy is supposed to be enduro tilted and the Fuel is supposed to be middle of the road, but Trek was way too conservative for the last generation and made the Fuel an XC bike and the Remedy a true trail bike. The '15 Remedy won a lot of trail bike of the year awards.

2015/16 29er Remedy is extremely similar to a 2017 Fuel so if you are looking at 2015/16 bikes then definitely go with the 29" Remedy.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

idividebyzero said:


> 2015/16 29er Remedy is extremely similar to a 2017 Fuel so if you are looking at 2015/16 bikes then definitely go with the 29" Remedy.


This. I hear this a lot that as of 2017, the Fuel is what the Remedy was and the Remedy is just more aggressive than it used to be. Good advice there.


----------

